# Anybody else get in on the free Trifecta cable with tune on BNR?



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Just ordered the Trifecta tune and the cable and was one of the 20 to get the new years special that made the cable free. Anybody else get in on this too? Im anxious to see how much it wakes up my car but I remember seeing that 2014's were not quite getting their tunes yet...


----------



## endub (Jul 16, 2013)

I got in on it too. I was just thinking of requesting a group buy yesterday too. Worked out. I am excited to see what the performance increase is like.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You wont look back. Its night and day

 -I'm mobile-


----------

